# Motormind can you buy India kits in America?



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Why not call Mr. Shahid Haq , alumni of Coventry University industrial design, They speak English there!

*CONTACT*
Motormind Automotive Designs
6/1A, 6/2 Byrathi Village, Bidarahalli Hobli,
Off Hennur-Bagalur Main Road, (Near Legacy School), Kothanur,
Bengaluru, Karnataka 560077, India

Phone: +91 96 32 23 32 22
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Lui (Apr 5, 2020)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Why not call Mr. Shahid Haq , alumni of Coventry University industrial design, They speak English there!
> 
> *CONTACT*
> Motormind Automotive Designs
> ...


Thank you Eddy i just sent them an email and i hope they contact me soon i'd love to have my cruze look good with one of their kits.


----------

